# Goal for TSH while on thyroid medication?



## chellechelle (Sep 23, 2015)

I am on 65 mg of Naturethroid and recently had lab tests to evaluate my thyroid levels. Results were:

TSH .15 (Normal .4-4.5)

Free T4 1.0 (Normal 0.8-1.8)

Free T3 2.9 (Normal 2.3-4.2)

Total T4 5.7 (Normal 4.5-12.0)

Total T3 74 (Normal 76-181)

What should my TSH be while on thyroid medication? On my current dosage, I feel much better. I have increased energy and no longer feel "foggy". I have no issues with palpitations or hyper symptoms. Do you think my doctor will decrease my medication? My free T4 and T3 are improved from prior labs, but still not optimal.

Thank you in advance!

Chelle


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TSH while on NDT doesn't really matter. Focus on free t3. Yours is too low.


----------



## chellechelle (Sep 23, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> TSH while on NDT doesn't really matter. Focus on free t3. Yours is too low.


Thank you for your quick response. I agree, it's still troubling my free T3 and free T4 are less than optimal, however I have heard some doctors will lower patients thyroid medications based on TSH. I was actually hoping my doctor will increase my medication based on my free T3/T4.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Free T3 is really important in figuring out the correct dose.


----------



## chellechelle (Sep 23, 2015)

webster2 said:


> Free T3 is really important in figuring out the correct dose.


Great, thank you for the information. Do most doctors dose by free T3 or do they still look at TSH when adjusting meds? Due to my latest labs, it seems my dose should be increased due to my free T3 still be less than optimal.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Many if not all of us have had to fight the low TSH battle when trying to become properly medicated.

When do you take your medications in relation to your labs?

I eventually had a TBII test to prove to one doctor that I still has antibodies suppressing my TSH and that gave her some comfort for a few months - then I had to leave her because she got focused on TSH and completely forgot about the TBII test results.

" Thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulin (TBII) blocks TSH from binding to receptors, blocking production of thyroid hormones and resulting in hypothyroidism.

TBII is not routinely tested "

May be worth asking about - although theory is also TSH would be close to 0 if you were being properly medicated - your FT-3, however is still lower than is should be on Naturethyroid so you may be having some sort of blocking antibody involvement.


----------

